# my "traincase" and collection..mac and lots of other brands :)



## dizzygoo82 (Dec 24, 2007)

ok let me give a little disclaimer here....yes that is a tackle box for fishing.  it was only 12 dollars at target and it does the trick so i can spend more money on makeup haha.
so anyway..here's my baby...it's not much but i love her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









<br>


----------



## xStefanie711 (Dec 25, 2007)

Oooh, I'm going to have to check my target to see if i can find something like that. Very nice collection!


----------



## Weasel (Dec 25, 2007)

gorgeous collection of goodies!


----------



## frocher (Dec 25, 2007)

Nice collection.  The box is great, I love how all the compartments would keep everything organized.


----------



## CaraAmericana (Dec 25, 2007)

Love that brush roll! where ya get it?


----------



## dizzygoo82 (Dec 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CaraAmericana* 

 
_Love that brush roll! where ya get it?_

 
it was from sonia kashuk it's a brand at target.  it was a set for breast cancer so they don't have it anymore...her brushes are great.

and i just looked on the website..cause i had  to look how to spell her last name haha...and they're coming out with a new brush set in a couple of weeks!


----------



## Hilly (Dec 25, 2007)

Cute idea! I used to use a tackle box in 3rd grade as a school supply/pencil case LOL...


----------



## dizzygoo82 (Dec 25, 2007)

hahaha well i went to target with my boyfriend looking for a traincase...and as i was looking at them he said why don't you just get a tackle box!  i was like hmm that's a good idea!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Dec 25, 2007)

I was thinking of getting a tacklebox for my makeup, but I was afraid it would be too top heavy!  Really cute though!  I love the blue MAC eyeshadows!


----------



## nunu (Dec 25, 2007)

great collection! i love the traincase too!


----------



## dizzygoo82 (Dec 25, 2007)

it is top heavy...when you open it up to see all of your makeup it tends to tip over a little bit..that's the only drawback.


----------

